# Brand New To Model Trains



## Muhnamana (Nov 30, 2011)

First of all, hello to all and I look forward to using this site extensively in the near future.

A little background first. I'm 31 yrs old and have been wanting to get into the model train hobby for quite some time now and I'd like to get my 4 yr old daughter involved in them.

Out of my surprise, my mother in law bought a start up set you could say from Hawthorne Village and was given to me over the Thanksgiving holiday. I believe she got us HO gauge trains and tracks. While my house doesn't have a whole lot of room for trains, I built a small platform around the Christmas to enjoy our first train set.

With that all said, I'm chompin' at the bit to learn more and get more involved with expanding my set.

So are there specific websites that are better than others to purchase more tracks, trains, etc? What about sites dedicated for learning the ropes of HO scale trains and what not?

I appreciate your time and look forward to my adventures here!

Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For learning some basics, I'd start here ...

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

For supplier info, read this:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9300

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Your Hawthorne Village set may be one of their O scale sets that rides on HO gauge track. There is a difference, O scale is 1:48, HO scale is 1:87...O _gauge_ is 1 1/4", HO _gauge_ is 5/8". The Hawthorne Vilage steam engines and cars are On30, meaning O _scale_ equipment designed to run on HO _gauge_ track...O being the scale, n marking it to be narrow gauge, 30 being the prototype gauge modeled, in this case 30" gauge equipment and track which, conveniently, scales out to the track normally used in HO scale.

You'll want to clarify what you have before you buy any accessories to avoid disappointment. On the other hand, I just gave you a good basic primer on scale vs. gauge...:thumbsup:


----------



## Muhnamana (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty sure the train set is HO, atleast from the description it says so! 

Here's a link to the set... http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/48163_philadelphia-phillies-train.html


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, that is a fully HO set.

This would be the kind of set they sell that I was referring to... http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/917152_budweiser-train.html


----------



## Muhnamana (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there a scale that is better than others? Or that the scale a matter of preference?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Scale is mainly a matter of preference. You can also go bigger (S, O, or G) or smaller (N and Z). Mainly depends on space, what you can see, what features you want, etc.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Muhnamana said:


> So are there specific websites that are better than others to purchase more tracks, trains, etc? Thanks!


Yes there are. The track to this set looks like Bachmann EZ track. I compared a photo of it with photos of Bachmann EZ Track and Atlas Tru- Track and it definate looks like EZ track, especially the clips. Here are the lincs of two good online store sites. http://www.hobbylinc.com/ and http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/ both have a great selection of track, engines, rolling stock, buildings, landcaping materials, etc. and power sources for both DC and DCC trains.

Routerman


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Muhnamana,
My father in-law is a huge Phillies fan, I looked at this set but honestly at 69.95 per car that's a pricey DC train set!
You do know on your first delivery it's only the engine, no track, no power pack, no additional cars.
Here is the same one as a gift set that is $209.99
That is a little better but still very expensive! It comes with 2 engines I do believe the B is a dummy and one train car and circle of track and power pack and a few other accessory's.
The same train without the Phillies logo would run you about $50 to $75.
You are definetly paying for the name!


----------

